

__init__.py can be a directory [bug]? - nichochar
http://bugs.python.org/issue21784

======
SixSigma
Some filesystems allow reading from the directory node as though it is a file.
In Plan9, for instance, that will return you a machine readable directory
listing. You could do funky stuff with this _feature_ , if you were crazy
enough :)

~~~
dalke
Minix did the same thing. For that matter, checking now on a FreeBSD box:

    
    
        %uname
        FreeBSD
        %cat .
        ?K?FRA?public_ftpGRA?%

